# Moving to HT setup please help with speakers



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello HTS'ers.

I currently run a pair of PARADIGM 11se MkII with a Class D audio (300WPC) amp with a outlaw 990 prepro. I would like to buy a pair if speakers for the rears. I am also considering moving the PARADIGM's to the rear if you guys can recommend me something that is equal or better that my current speakers. I will be getting separate amps for the rears and center speaker.

P.S = I absolutely love the paradigms.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

For a surround sound system, it is best to use all of the exact same speaker.
If you have the money to upgrade your speakers, do so. Otherwise, if you really like the sound of your current speakers, my advice would be to buy more of the 11se's to fill in the surrounds. Yes, even the center channel. As a center channel, if the 11se is too tall (39.75") and you want your display at a lower height, then go for a smaller model speaker in the 11se line-up: the 9se (30")....the 7se (25").


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I would look for a paradigm center channel with similar drivers as your current speakers, or as mentioned earlier the same tower like you have. I would buy a pair of bookshelf or similar wall mounted speaker or the towers if it works for your layout. As you said you really like your current speakers , if you can find more of them,you would already know what your getting. Your budget would be good for possible recommendations.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

As others have mentioned, it is best to have all the speakers being from the same family with equivalent characteristics. You like the Paradigms you have, so get some more to move to HT. You will need to get a subwoofer to add the low bass that movies have.


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

I cant find my speakers anywhere. I have been looking. Maybe go with other paradigm's?:dontknow:


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I guess your watching the used market. Just keep looking everyday. I did that looking for some marantz amps and it eventually paid off. Or like your thinking find some that are close enough to your liking.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

It would probably be difficult to match your old SE's with anything other than something from that product line. As you mentioned earlier, the old SE's could move to the rear surrounds and get something else (the new SE's?) for the front 3 channels. The rear surrounds aren't as important as the front 3 for matching sound characteristics.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I would keep checking the used market also. That can take awhile, but can pay off. Another option might be to call paradigm, and ask if anything current would have a similar sonic signature. If they don't have an exact match, then move the old ones to the back, get a new LCR set. I've found it very distracting when sounds don't pan smoothly across the front. As mentioned above, it's not quite as important that the fronts and rears match, but I think over time, if you ever pick up on a timbre difference, that's all you'll hear. In that case, (now or later) you can match a set of rears at that time. Then you'll have a set to start 2.1 system! :devil:


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

Alright, 

Thanks for all your advice guys


----------

